# Is ntpdate_flags been replaced by ntpd_sync_on_start?



## Understudy (Aug 14, 2021)

So doing some updating on my machines. The current setup I have been reading now says to use `ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"` in rc.conf. Which what I thought `ntpflags -b` did. Has one become obsolete?


----------



## facedebouc (Aug 14, 2021)

Understudy said:


> So doing some updating on my machines. The current setup I have been reading now says to use `ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"` in rc.conf. Which what I thought `ntpflags-b` did. Has one become obsolete?


`ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"` is more like "-g" flag.


----------



## Understudy (Aug 14, 2021)

facedebouc said:


> `ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"` is more like "-g" flag.


I appreciate your response. Can you help with just a bit more information. Because I don't see a -g switch in the `man ntpdate` file. Could you direct me to more information on that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## memreflect (Aug 14, 2021)

ntpd(8) and ntpdate(8) are two different programs.  ntpdate is planned to be removed at some point, which is why rc.conf(5) suggests using `ntpd_sync_on_start` rather than enabling ntpdate.

You can also find this info in 2.8.3 Enabling Services of the FreeBSD Handbook:


> ntpdate - Enable the automatic clock synchronization at boot time. The functionality of this program is now available in the ntpd(8) daemon. After a suitable period of mourning, the ntpdate(8) utility will be retired.
> ntpd - The Network Time Protocol (NTP) daemon for automatic clock synchronization. Enable this service if there is a Windows®, Kerberos, or LDAP server on the network.


That seems to be the last mention of ntpdate configuration in the Handbook as 30.11.1 NTP Configuration doesn't even mention ntpdate.


----------

